
A Future Without Privacy - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/future-without-privacy/#gs.SZqMo_A
======
djsumdog
Catchy title, but the blog post uses weird metrics and formulas that don't
seem to make any sense. There are a lot of buzz words, given metrics and then
multiplied together to make not-a-facts.

